# New member



## trufan2012 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi, I have been weight training for over 15 years. I have competed in powerlifting and bodybuilding competitons in the past. I don't have any plans to compete again, but I do still train hard. I have used AAS and I have some knowledge of them. I can always learn more about all of it. If I can be of help to anyone, I will. I don't post any smartass comments to anyone because I don't want any posted to me.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 4, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*trufan2012* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 4, 2012)

welcome to the board. i like your policy haha


----------



## lisarox (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 4, 2012)

welcome


----------



## brazey (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ratul2304 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,
I am new in this site. I have never ever come across such a wonderful piece of information. Today I am proud to say that I have finally gain knowledge on this topic and here on I shall also spread the same preaching ahead so that the world become a better place to live in. Interesting topic what you have shared with us. Your writing skill is really very appreciative. I love when you share your views through the best articles.Keep sharing and posting articles like these.This article has helped me a lot.Keep posting this stuff.


----------



## ratul2304 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,
I am new in this site. I have never ever come across such a wonderful piece of information. Today I am proud to say that I have finally gain knowledge on this topic and here on I shall also spread the same preaching ahead so that the world become a better place to live in. Interesting topic what you have shared with us. Your writing skill is really very appreciative. I love when you share your views through the best articles.Keep sharing and posting articles like these.This article has helped me a lot.Keep posting this stuff.

ideal weight for women


----------



## ggicollegeindia (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am newbie here. I have recently joined this forum.


----------



## enhancedmood (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome and enjoy your stay I know I will


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## bb151515 (Jan 5, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 5, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome to IM. Post up and enjoy.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  Good way to put it out there, we have a lot of clowns here.  Keeps things entertaining


----------



## antonoverlord (Jan 7, 2012)

glad u found wat ur looking for


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Jan 25, 2012)

welcome..........


----------

